# WalkAbout Tour Coming to Memhis



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Clinton Anderson is doing a WalkAbout Tour in Memphis, TN on April 9-10. I already have my tickets and is excited to be attending this event. For anyone in the nearby area that is a fan, you wouldn't want to miss this event.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder how the Australian Aboriginal people feel about him coopting the word "walkabout" for his tour. it's an English word meant to describe a long walk taken by some Aboriginal youths, for its spiritual value.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Just don't let anyone you know lend them horses for demo's.......


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Its a show, you will be entertained. You can even win prizes. But its more like a rock concert than a clinic fyi.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I wonder how the Australian Aboriginal people feel about him coopting the word "walkabout" for his tour. it's an English word meant to describe a long walk taken by some Aboriginal youths, for its spiritual value.


Oh, I'm sure they just change the channel :think:

Does anyone own words or phrases in everyday life?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

"Gone walkabout" is also a common Aussie term for traveling, or wandering. 

OP, enjoy the show. As others have said, it's a little more like a rock concert than a clinic. Enjoy it for what it is. CA has some good points and some bad ones, just like every other trainer out there.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Equine Affaire in Columbus, OH is that weekend.....I think. I would have to look at my tickets.....lol


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Mulefeather I agree. I attend a lot of horse related events. I have even been a spectator at a few clinics by different clinician. I've made a few friends at these events that we go on trail rides with. I have some of my most entertaining conversations with people that share a love for horses.


----------

